# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Anyone tried this ?

## rkallos

UberCharge AimAssist | Private | Limited Slot

anyone?

----------


## shinobi1965

Do not buy from anybody selling on Elitepvpers or this website for that matter lol. They will ALL scam you. You have been warned.

----------


## KREVA

i skype to him, heres his video. legit ? 




and hack instruction 



> UberCharge is based on Phython (except UI) And uses 2 methods for scanning
> 
> 1.Pixel scanning
> 2.Image-Material searching
> 
> First, Pixel Scanning on Overwatch screen barely works, so it is not good to use.
> 
> Second, Image-Material Searching on Overwatch does work, but you require making a hit to activate Ubercharge aim-assist mechanism.
> 
> ...

----------


## Userpass

> i skype to him, heres his video. legit ? 
> 
> and hack instruction




Seems like just another AHK healthbar bot.

There is bots on mpgh and other forums that show these "green boxes" to show where it will scan for healthbars.

Just note this. its always 1280x720 / 1920x1080.

All of these cheats came up after Oahsystem ahk leak happened.

Im starting to think "Uber2" is "Kiyumi" alt account.

"Private - Slot system"

"3 slots, when these 3 are filled I close this thread"

"all 3 slots are filled, closing this thread"

"added 2 more slots"

"Added 3 more slots"

"added 5 more slots".

Yes, private with slot system right? no.

Its another ahk script

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Seems like just another AHK healthbar bot.
> 
> There is bots on mpgh and other forums that show these "green boxes" to show where it will scan for healthbars.
> 
> Just note this. its always 1280x720 / 1920x1080.
> 
> All of these cheats came up after Oahsystem ahk leak happened.
> 
> Im starting to think "Uber2" is "Kiyumi" alt account.
> ...


very much agree with you

----------


## KREVA

lol, he lock his video on youtube  :Wink:

----------

